# [SOLVED] computer freezes when moving between two monitors



## stephtadept (Nov 18, 2010)

i have a laptop computer and i use a secondary monitor for additional viewing abilities. i also have sophos anti-virus. yesterday internet explorer was removed and firefox was loaded. everything was working fine. today when i run one specific application (it runs java 6/16) it opens fine but if i try to drag the application from one monitor to the other my entire computer locks up. it only does this with the one application. what would cause this to happen?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: computer freezes when moving between two monitors*

Uninstall Java, reboot, and reinstall the latest version.


----------



## stephtadept (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: computer freezes when moving between two monitors*

well the problem with that is the application that is running requires a specific java version - 6/16


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: computer freezes when moving between two monitors*

You can reinstall the same version. 

I'm assuming you had Java installed before you made the browser changes, in which case, reinstalling the Java will ensure it is being properly installed and setup for the new browser.

In any case, as you appear to have narrowed the issue down to a specific application, it's an application or java issue...not hardware.


----------



## alittlepeace (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: computer freezes when moving between two monitors*

What's the application?


----------



## stephtadept (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: computer freezes when moving between two monitors*

The application is Oracle CRM. the website is https://service.contactondemand.com/CCA/. i can log in but after being logged in i cant move the browser from one monitor to the other without it freezes up my whole computer.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: computer freezes when moving between two monitors*

A application you referred to was Firefox. If Firefox was installed after Java, then Java may not be properly configured for Firefox.


----------



## stephtadept (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: computer freezes when moving between two monitors*

the problem has been solved. i reinstalled Java and the problem continued to happen. finally found that the issue was the different resolutions between the monitors needed to be set the same and then the application could be used. after the initial successful login the resolutions were set back and everything worked fine. thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: computer freezes when moving between two monitors*

Thanks for sharing the solution.


----------

